# Ford Vibration



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Howdy to all. I have an '06 Ford Powerstroke 4WD. I'm feeling a vibration and a roaring sound coming from beneath my feet when the truck is in overdrive. It seems to do this whether i'm going 45 mph or 65 mph. It does this both towing and not towing, in tow haul mode or not in tow haul mode. Just had the tires rotated and balanced yesterday, didn't help any. As soon as I let of the accelerator the noise and vibration go away. It also stops as soon as its knocked out of gear. I think its gradually becoming more noticeable, as I don't recall the noise or vibration when I bought the truck. It has 53,000 miles on it. Anyone have any ideas as to what it might be? Is it a normal ford diesel sound/vibration or should I be concerned? Thanks..


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Couple of questions: F250 or F350? Did you purchase it new or used? I am wondering if you are experiencing "drive shaft shutter"? When I purchased my F350 and put the ARE cap on it, I found that the way the rear sat higher then the front, it wouldn't fit in the garage. I found that there was a TSB specifically concerning the rear ride height when attempting to hitch to a 5th wheel trailer. This TSB instructed the mechanic to remove the 4 inch spacers from the rear axle and install the F250 2 inch spacers. It went on to read that if the correct transmission shim was not installed, there could be significant drive shaft shutter. I did this procedure and now the truck fits in the garage with no problems. If there is no chance that any modification like that could have been done to the truck, it may be time to take it to the dealer as it sounds like a transmission issue that should still be covered by the factory warranty. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Just off the top of my head ideas...I would look at the engine and transmission mounts looking for either a broken or crushed down mount. Also take a look at the exhaust system and see if maybe a hanger has gone south and is moving the exhaust pipes out of alignment when the engine torque is removed.

bbwb


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Check the carrier bearing, and make sure the carrier bearings are shimmed correctly.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Its a F-250. I bought it used, but there has been no modifications to it. I'll point these observations out to the dealer next week when I take it to them. Thanks for the info and keep them coming....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

it sounds to me like it could be the exhaust Y pipe that is coming from the drivers exhaust manifold and going to the turbo. with the truck running and the parking break set, crawl under the truck and see if you can see any exhaust leaks in the downpipes. can you see any soot marks on the silver heatproofing insulation or the firewall on the drivers side of the truck ? given that you don't hear it unless you are on the go pedal, and you don't hear it when it is out of gear, so in other words you hear it under load, i think it could be an exhaust issue. i find it unlikely that it is a tranny issue. of course it could be, but i don't think so. the transfer case is also a possibility, but unlikely. i would focus on the exhaust system as a place to start.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm going to throw this in the mix,have the dealer check the u-joints.I have had some go bad due to lack of grease from the factory.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally had my truck looked at by a Ford dealer and one of, if not the best diesel mechanic in our neck of the woods. According to him the "roaring" noise and vibration i'm hearing and feeling is what he called turbo "droan". He says its normal and some ford diesels do it more or less than others. So, for now, i guess i'll just have to live with it. Just thought i'd report my news!! Nice looking weekend ahead here in the Carolinas, most likely good enough to get the Outback out of the shed!


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

This could also be caused by a torque converter (TC) going bad and it should throw a code. They will become noisier even before you start to feel slippage. I know the tranny and more importantly the TC were the weak links on the OBS trucks. On another note, if my downpipe is not adjusted just right it will contact the firewall above certain temps and cause a vibration in the cab. Just my 2 cents.



Sandlapper said:


> Finally had my truck looked at by a Ford dealer and one of, if not the best diesel mechanic in our neck of the woods. According to him the "roaring" noise and vibration i'm hearing and feeling is what he called turbo "droan". He says its normal and some ford diesels do it more or less than others. So, for now, i guess i'll just have to live with it. Just thought i'd report my news!! Nice looking weekend ahead here in the Carolinas, most likely good enough to get the Outback out of the shed!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Sandlapper said:


> Finally had my truck looked at by a Ford dealer and one of, if not the best diesel mechanic in our neck of the woods. According to him the "roaring" noise and vibration i'm hearing and feeling is what he called turbo "droan". He says its normal and some ford diesels do it more or less than others. So, for now, i guess i'll just have to live with it. Just thought i'd report my news!! Nice looking weekend ahead here in the Carolinas, most likely good enough to get the Outback out of the shed!


I've had a 06 PSD for almost 2 years now, and it took me a little while to get used to the sounds. The sound you described just doesn't sound right to me, no disrespect to the dealer or mechanic intended, because I'm definitely not mechanic....but I think like an Analyst.

I'd lean toward a bearing of some sort going bad.. maybe a wheel bearing? Of course, it's hard to tell without hearing it. Exhaust manifold leaks sound like a good possibility too.

In general, my experience has been that as you get up to cruising speeds above 40 and 50 mph... the diesel becomes less noticeable, unless you push it... then the turbo winds up and the engine makes itself known (which is a nice sound to me now ;-) )

I do get some harmonic bouncing of the truck occasionally on certain road stretches... and when I upgrade my differentials (someday), I'll have that shop check the shimming of the driveline, I think. It doesn't cause any really noise issues though... just a little bounce at certain speeds, on certain roads.

Good topic!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> This TSB instructed the mechanic to remove the 4 inch spacers from the rear axle and install the F250 2 inch spacers. It went on to read that if the correct transmission shim was not installed, there could be significant drive shaft shutter. I did this procedure and now the truck fits in the garage with no problems.


I don't suppose you still have the F350 4 inch spacers? My '06 F250 came with a lift kit installed, so has the original F250 spacers stacked on top of a block that is part of the lift kit. I'd like to replace this stack of blocks with one F350 4 inch spacer. ;-)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

luverofpeanuts said:


> This TSB instructed the mechanic to remove the 4 inch spacers from the rear axle and install the F250 2 inch spacers. It went on to read that if the correct transmission shim was not installed, there could be significant drive shaft shutter. I did this procedure and now the truck fits in the garage with no problems.


I don't suppose you still have the F350 4 inch spacers? My '06 F250 came with a lift kit installed, so has the original F250 spacers stacked on top of a block that is part of the lift kit. I'd like to replace this stack of blocks with one F350 4 inch spacer. ;-)
[/quote]

I believe I sold them to a guy on Ford-trucks.com who was doing the same thing that you are looking to do.


----------

